
List of languages that compile to JS - php_developer99
https://github.com/jashkenas/coffeescript/wiki/List-of-languages-that-compile-to-JS
======
sparsely
AKA a list of languages people would rather write than JS.

~~~
tossimba
A lot of them are newer versions or slightly modified versions of JS.

~~~
pmiller2
Which supports the point.

------
eat_veggies
a graph of languages that transpile to each other was posted on HN a couple
months ago, and pairs great with this list:

[https://akr.am/languages/](https://akr.am/languages/)

discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17470161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17470161)

------
maceurt
JS is honestly just plain ugly and a pain to read. The same program I write in
JS, I could write in C in 3/4 the time or python in 1/2 the time. Classes,
this, functions, function factories, anonymous functions, etc. are counter
intuitive and confusing.

~~~
mbrodersen
I have 30+ years of experience writing C/C++. And I implement applications
written in JS a lot faster than when using C/C++. A good developer can be
productive in any programming language.

~~~
maceurt
> A good developer can be productive in any programming language.

I agree. I am just more productive in C and Python for most things over JS.

However, the tools and language that you use matter. Brainfuck is turing
complete, I could program a full game engine in it, but that would be a waste
of time. The language that you use will make a difference in the time it takes
to program something, and the most important part how maintainable it will be
in the future. Javascript is some of the most unmaintainable code on the face
of the planet, and that is coming from someone who has probably programmed
more in JS than in any other programming language.

------
andrewflnr
I think it would be shorter to list languages that don't compile to
JavaScript. I was not expecting to find Erlang or F# on there.

------
truth_seeker
After using ES6/7, I do not find most of them useful (unless you need strong
types)

------
vermooten
I thought that TypeScript transpiles to JavaScript rather than compiles.

~~~
neurotrace
Transpile is just a word for compiling from one high-level language to
another. It's still a compilation process, some people just don't like to call
it compiling when it doesn't go to something like LLVM or x86.

